# Help me spend $5000! Photos + details inside.



## Patrick G. (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, now that I have pretty much decided to convert to projector, I elected to start a new thread...

Below are a couple of photos of the room, along with key characteristics/dimensions:

*Distance from Viewing Wall to Sofa Seat Back:* 14.5 ft
*Width of Viewing Wall:* 16 ft
*Ceiling Height:* 8 ft 6 in
*Width from Outside of Front Left Speaker to Outside of Front Right Speaker:* 8 ft
*Height from Top of Center Speaker to Ceiling:* 5 ft 4 in
*Surface Colors:* Ceiling is white, walls are Sherwin-Williams SW6143 Basket Beige
*Current TV (going back to Samsung):* UN65D8000
*2D/3D Priority:* Although I do want a quality 3D-viewing experience, 2D quality is most important as that will be 90% of my viewing.
*Usage:* Primarily movies at night, with some TV viewing and Wii play (I'm not a gamer). I do watch football all day Sundays during the NFL season.
*Budget:* $5000
*Bottom Line:* I would like for you more experienced forum members to recommend an exact make/model projector and screen for this application.



















*Concerns:*

Given my credenza there below the TV, will this allow me to use a 100" or larger screen, or is it simply too large/high?
Although my drapes aren't technically "black-out" drapes, they do a pretty good job of keeping the light out when closed. There is an identical window with identical drapes directly to the right of where I am standing to take the first photo. Is this enough light control? This is not a dedicated theater room, so I need to be sure I can get some enjoyment out of the projector with _some_ ambient light.
Will fan noise be a concern since I'm assuming the projector will be directly above the primary viewing position?
How big of a deal are the various source material aspect ratios where screen size/shape is concerned?

*Questions:*

I was thinking the Epson 5010 or 6010 for my budget. Is there a better choice?
Would you recommend a fixed screen mounted on the wall, or one of those automatic retractable ones?
When you suggest a screen size for me, can you also indicate how far back on the ceiling the projector will need to be mounted?
If a select a projector like the Epson 5010 or 6010, will there be a lot of calibration necessary, or is it pretty much ready to go right out of the box. Or, will there be calibration settings posted here I would be able to use? I'm in Southwest Missouri, so having an ISF tech come out is not an option. I do have the Disney WOW Blu-ray.
I currently have 5 pair of Samsung SSG-3300GR 3D Active Glasses. Is it possible I will still be able to use these with the projector I select?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

For information (specs, comparisons, reviews) on various makes and models, see ProjectorCentral.com. For information on screen sizes / throw distances, their Projection Calculator is very useful.

Nice room, BTW.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

1 The more money you spend the more choices you have
2 because of your price range i would go for a projector and screen package
3 beauty is in the eye of the beholder, what might be good for someone else might not suit you or your wife.
4 Keep in mind the amount of light you have in this room
5 dont go too big with the screen about 100 inch would be plenty for this setup
6 The smaller the image the better picture you will get given the price range you are in.
7 stay in the boundaries of the market your in, as far as matching everything up and tying it in.
Its a little hard for me to tell you what to get, as i live in Australia and prices are different. Also my room is the complete opposite of yours with no windows and openings. Talk to your sales person, rather than tell you what you should buy, my question at the moment would be more on the lines of " Which company is a good company to deal with" and then go from there. Dont forget you want to see what you are buying. A demo is a must overwise you are just taking someone elses word. Remember point 3. Its all common sense. I hope this does help you and sorry to ramble on. Regards Grassy


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I did not see if you mentioned how much control you have over the light. It appears that there might be a fair bit of light in the room. That makes the Epsons be a good choice as I have heard they are very bright. Unfortunately I have never seen one.

I have a Sony VW95 that I highly recommend. It will push your budget. My buddy just purchased a JVC X30 and it is also very nice. It is half the price of the Sony and 90%(??) of the picture. Both work well with some light in the room.

We both have Carada BW screens and are both very happy with them.


----------

